# Limits of Transform...



## sirwmholder (Feb 15, 2008)

I know that you can target a creature or object with transform.  However, would it be totally broken to allow a Transform Specialist to target spells?  An idea came to me when looking over transform. 

Here is the set up for the next BBEG the party may face... Transform into a Fire Elemental for the duration of an encounter.  Using the rules for counterspelling to wait for the exact moment... use a Signature Spell that targets an opposing Caster's Ice spell to instead deal Fire Damage.  Since the BBEG would have either a high Fire Resistance or Immunity the effect would wash over him.  The end result would be either greatly reduced damage or damage negation... without the high MP cost of actually counterspelling.  The look on the party's faces would be priceless.  Though would it be game breaking to introduce something like this?

As always, thoughts, suggestions, alternate ideas are all welcome,
William Holder


----------



## phloog (Feb 15, 2008)

As you know I'm new to this, so this may be way off.  I'm thinking about how you could get this effect completely within the rules, and if I'm not mistaken the hangup is using it like counterspells...since it's an election year let me completely dodge that question and try to propose an alternative that still meets your objective of party shock/awe/outrage.

Could you not use Transform: Element, adding the enhancement Different Element Type, then place it with an area of effect centered on the caster, and the Contingency enhancement specifying 'when a fire spell strikes this area'?  

Basically create your spell that converts magical ice energy to fire energy, but rather than readying and hitting the spell when it is cast, have the energy be converted as soon as it strikes?  It doesn't seem like that's too complex of a contingency, since it appears that most spells that would be impacted would be obviously fire spells to the Great Contingency Eye that judges such things.

I don't think it would be game breaking, but it could lead to a disappointing gaming session if you've built up the villain as fire-based.  Realizing that surprise is always cool, I generally frown upon anything that would COMPLETELY negate any planning they did - when I do actually do this, it is rare.  If they've prepped and spent the day planning which ice spells and what tactics, it sort of makes all that planning a waste.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 15, 2008)

Again, I will wander completely off track 

....which is part of why I love EoM, but anyway.

Have your Transform Specialist dabble in Illusion, toss a couple extra MP into *looking* like an Ice Elemental, while actually becoming a Fire Elemental.

 Of course, this will only be good for the first couple round, but that might be enough to make the combat that much more interesting 

As to the idea of converting spells, I don't think it would be a good idea. Imagine having the ability to transform incoming Evoke X spells into Evoke: Life...


----------



## sirwmholder (Feb 19, 2008)

phloog said:
			
		

> ...Could you not use Transform: Element, adding the enhancement Different Element Type, then place it with an area of effect centered on the caster, and the Contingency enhancement specifying 'when a fire spell strikes this area'?...



That could work... I want to create a visual that the creature that is radiating heat... something similar to Firestarter... the Caster launches an Ice Shard attack ( Evoke Ice 4 / Gen 1 , Range)... the five shards quicly melt as they approach the BBEG... becoming steam before finally reaching the intended target as nothing more than wisp of flame.




			
				phloog said:
			
		

> ...I don't think it would be game breaking, but it could lead to a disappointing gaming session if you've built up the villain as fire-based.  Realizing that surprise is always cool, I generally frown upon anything that would COMPLETELY negate any planning they did - when I do actually do this, it is rare.  If they've prepped and spent the day planning which ice spells and what tactics, it sort of makes all that planning a waste.



There have been hints that this BBEG has strong ties to fire... though party prep work has so far been very minimal... think something like, "Ok, a fire guy... well let's cool him off with some Evoke Ice attacks."

What I am trying to create is a more careful planning on the party's end.  They tend to just run head long into things with little regard to warnings and very little in the way of prep work.  For instance... there is a guy that survived an encounter with this BBEG... he is currently being cared for by is daughter who is also a low level healer.  The party learned of this and went to the house in the dead of night.  She turned them away saying he needed his rest and to come by again in the morning.  Not wanting to waste anytime they left that night and camped along the road.

Thanks for the input,
William Holder

PS ~ I've thought about the illusion bit but I'm saving it for a much stronger encounter... remember the mirror image with the Caster on the cat walk above


----------

